# كتابي: العلوم و التقنيات المكانية



## د جمعة داود (4 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم. 

كتابي الجديد: مقدمة في العلوم و التقنيات المكانية ويشمل عرضا نظريا و عمليا لكلا من GPS, GIS, RS من الرابط:

http://www.4shared.com/office/iSonDfdeba/Dawod_Geospatial_Sciences_2015.html


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (28 نوفمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير ان شاء الله


----------

